# New wheels on the 350Z 18X9.5's and 18X8.5's w/..



## MarkSpecV (May 15, 2003)

275-40-18 rear
245-40-18 front

Discount online had free shipping, $40 rebate on Kumho tires, and also nice no tax :mrgreen: I got the ADR wheels off a new ebay seller $700 shpd. w/ lugs, tires $500, not bad huh? Whole new look :mrgreen


----------



## Spongerider (Nov 18, 2002)

Looking nice and a great deal!!


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

lookin good but you're gonna have an issue with that offset if you plan on dropping the car any.


----------



## MarkSpecV (May 15, 2003)

*info*

I am happy w/ stock handling and height, sits good stock w/ that wheel/tire combo'


----------

